# Darmstadt ?



## Molox (19. August 2004)

Hi
ich schreibe jetzt aus lauter verzweiflung hier rein   
Mir ist total langweilig weil ich niemand zum fahren habe... 
Ich war jetzt bestimmt schon 5 mal alleine am Hochschulstadion an den trails und hab geübt und immer gehofft das noch jemand kommt aber es kam nie jemand... 

Also würde irgend jemand mit mir fahrrad fahren gehen ^^    Mir egal ob street oder dirt... Auch egal wie alt und auch egal ob profi oder anfänger
Bin selber 14 und noch anfänger 

P.s. sagt bloss nicht ich soll mit freunde fahren.. die sind gerade in frankreich


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. August 2004)

in Darmstadt gibts doch dreckfahrer, da gibts so einen der kann´n paar sehr schöne Sachen...geh doch einfach mal zum Twenty-Inch Shop da sind manchmal auch MTBer. www.twenty-inch.de . schau im Skatepark an der Stadtmauer vorbei da sind sogut wie immer BMXer...mal sehen vieleicht bin ich demnächst mal wieder in Darmstadt mit dem Zug brauch ich ja nur 35Min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (29. August 2004)

ich würde auch nach darmstadt fahren wenn ich wüsste das ich da jemanden antreffe......brauch mit Bike wie mit Bus/Strassenbahn jeweils ca. 45 min.....aber wenn ich da dann den halben tag in der city rumrase sollte ich wohl den bus nehmen  

bin selber 17 und kann als einziges 'wheelie' und 'sehr langsam fahren'


----------



## Possessed (8. September 2005)

Hey,

Ich habe keinen plan wie aktuell das Thread noch ist ;-) aber ich beginne im Oktober mein Studium in Darmstadt und bin auch MTBler! Leider auch noch recht blutiger Anfänger, aber dass war ja jeder mal ;-). Also ich währe auch dankbar für n paar Adressen zum fahren. Leute die sich mit Anfängern abgeben bzw. selbst auchnoch sind sind auch gerne aufgerufen sich zu melden   


Grüße


----------



## Hugo (8. September 2005)

wenn du eh anfängst zu studiern, wie wärs mit dem uni biketreff?
TU?
Maschinenbau?
wenn ja, dann biste da ohnehin bald mitglied ob du willst oder nicht


----------



## andy1 (9. September 2005)

c.o.b.r.a. schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde auch nach darmstadt fahren wenn ich wüsste das ich da jemanden antreffe......brauch mit Bike wie mit Bus/Strassenbahn jeweils ca. 45 min.....aber wenn ich da dann den halben tag in der city rumrase sollte ich wohl den bus nehmen
> 
> bin selber 17 und kann als einziges 'wheelie' und 'sehr langsam fahren'


 

ähemm, *hüstel*

Du kommst aus Pfungstadt was ja quasi schon so gut wie nen Stadtteil von Darmstadt ist und musst dann den Bus oder die Str.-Bahn in die City nehmen ? 
 
Wenn du jetzt Mannheim oder Frankfurt gemeint hättest könnte ich das ja verstehn...


----------



## Possessed (9. September 2005)

Werde an der TU Informatik studieren. Was ist denn der Uni-Bike Treff sind hoffentlich nicht nur Radrennfahrer drin ;-). Wo gibts denn in der Ecke Darmstadt Gelegenheiten zu Biken? Gibts was näheres Als den Franky?

Grüße


----------



## ol!ver (9. September 2005)

moin

ich fahre hauptsächlich am frankenstein bin aber auch gelegentlich an den trails anzutreffen. ich wohne in eberstadt daher frankenstein 

Olli


----------



## yama (10. September 2005)

Possessed schrieb:
			
		

> Werde an der TU Informatik studieren. Was ist denn der Uni-Bike Treff sind hoffentlich nicht nur Radrennfahrer drin ;-). Wo gibts denn in der Ecke Darmstadt Gelegenheiten zu Biken? Gibts was näheres Als den Franky?
> 
> Grüße



Im Dreieck zwischen Mühltal, Darmstadt und Nieder-Ramstadt gibt es auch ein paar schöne Wege. Zwar nicht so krasse Singletrails, die sind meistens eher kurz und nicht so schwierig, dafür ist es landschaftlich total schön. Besonders die Streuobstwiesen lassen ein Gefühl von Urlaub aufkommen


----------



## Possessed (10. September 2005)

Würde mich mal gerne nen paar Leuten anschließen, dies vertragen können nen rechten MTB Frischling mit zu nehmen   . Bin nochnicht son Sprungmeister vondaher noch Frage, Antwort Potential vorhanden   
Franky interessiert mich schon ziemlich....


----------



## THEYO (12. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du eh anfängst zu studiern, wie wärs mit dem uni biketreff?
> TU?
> Maschinenbau?
> wenn ja, dann biste da ohnehin bald mitglied ob du willst oder nicht




dat werd ich ab oktober wohl in DA studieren...! 
ich nehm aber mal an das das CC-runden sind die ihr da dreht?? (nur zum verständnis.....)
ma sehen ob ich meinen faulen downhillerkörper zu sowas überreden kann, mein cc radl steht seit 2 jahren praktisch arbeitslos da 

fg
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (12. September 2005)

yo wir können auch einfach so mal fahren gehen ohne das du dein cc rad auspacken musst...  also street...
Das topic ist ja schon bestimmt ne jahr alt und es hat sich schon geändert...
obwohl ich in letzter zeit wenig rad gefahren bin


----------



## THEYO (15. September 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> yo wir können auch einfach so mal fahren gehen ohne das du dein cc rad auspacken musst...  also street...
> Das topic ist ja schon bestimmt ne jahr alt und es hat sich schon geändert...
> obwohl ich in letzter zeit wenig rad gefahren bin





was natürlich auch eine feine sache wär  ich meld mich mal wenn das studium angefangen hat!

fg
jo


----------



## emzeh10 (15. September 2005)

hey possessed...
bin zur zeit auch ziemlich alleine was das mtb'n betrifft, da blutiger anfänger. fahre zur zeit immer von mühltal zum frankenstein, dann ober beerbach, steigerts und zurück.
wenn du willst, können wir ja mal zusammen fahren. habe noch zwei drei kumpels  die mitmachen wollen.
grüsse...


----------



## Possessed (16. September 2005)

hey mühselisch, können wir gerne mal machen! Mich würde der Frankenstein schonmal reizen. Bin ab Oktober in Darmstadt ansässig! Schreib mir doch mal ne PM


----------



## ol!ver (16. September 2005)

und was fahrt ihr so?

cc, dh, fr? ... ^^

Olli


----------



## emzeh10 (16. September 2005)

also muss zugeben, dass ich nicht der unbedingte downhillbraker bin. fahre normal im wald hoch, ein paar singeltrails runter - auf jeden fall die gesamten strecken im frankensteiner gebiet. nur wenns nicht anders geht ... auf'm asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (20. September 2005)

Bin bald auch in Darmsadt Maschinenbau studieren. Hoffe noch genügend Zeit zum Biken zu haben. Erstmal muss ich mir jedenfalls ne Wohnung suchen.
Ich selber fahre eigendlich agessives-CC. Hab aber manchmal auch mal einen etwas gröberen Bock unterm Arsch. Wenn's mir lanweilig wird fahre ich auch mal BMX in der Stadt. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Possessed (21. September 2005)

Also ich bin im Moment auch eher der Typ der den Berg hochstrampelt und dann Singletrails wieder runterkracht. 
Muss für krassere Sachen noch etwas üben, denn keine Lust als Nichtmeister vom Himmel zu fallen ;-).
Können ja mal in Darmstadt son Erstsemester-Mountainbike treff machen ;-)


----------



## Blumenwiese (21. September 2005)

wie wärs mit einem generellen darmstädter treff.  
solange das wetter noch hält. Seid ihr alle jetzt schon in Darmstadt? Oder noch auf Wohnungssuche.

grueßli


----------



## Possessed (21. September 2005)

Hab schon ne Wohnung in Darmstadt, aber das Semester beginnt ja erst im Oktober (17ter) von daher werde ich für meinen Teil erst so gegen Mitte Oktober oben sein. Aber son generelles Treffen wäre auchmal ne lustige Idee


----------



## RealNBK (21. September 2005)

Ich such noch ne Butze. Aber was ist gegen Biken im Herbst oder Winter einzuwenden? Die Idee mit dem Biketreff ist super. Entweder man schließt sich den UNI-Sportlern an oder man tourt gemeinsam unter erstis....
Interesse?


----------



## Blumenwiese (23. September 2005)

*grins* unibikern schaffe ich leider garnicht wegen arbeitszeiten. die fahren immer zu früh, wenn ich noch arbeite.

aber für ein treffen wäre ich schonmal   bin zwar kein erstie aber freu mich trotzdem immer auf neue.


----------



## Possessed (23. September 2005)

Najo dann lasst uns dochma was verhackstückeln! Hätte absolut lust drauf was auf die Beine zu stellen   
Dann läuft das ganze halt nicht under dem Decknamen Ersties-Fahrt, sondern 
'Original IBC Darmstadt Treff'    oder so nem Schmarren! Was haltet ihr davon?
RealNBK, was fängst denn an zu studieren in DA?


----------



## RealNBK (23. September 2005)

Maschinenbau. Und ihr? 
Allerdings werde ich erst zum 1.11 nach Darmstadt ziehen wenn sich nix ändert. Aber die Idee ist klasse.


----------



## Possessed (23. September 2005)

Ich werde Informatik studieren. Bin ab 17ten Okt definitiv oben!


----------



## h-walk (23. September 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinen faulen downhillerkörper...



Na Na Na, Theyo, Vorsicht mit solchen Bemerkungen, Du weißt ja noch wie man nach Willingen über die Spitz hergefallen ist...   

Cheers
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (24. September 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Na Na Na, Theyo, Vorsicht mit solchen Bemerkungen, Du weißt ja noch wie man nach Willingen über die Spitz hergefallen ist...
> 
> Cheers
> H.



 ich sprech ja nur von mir !!   

aber gut schauen mer mal, ich würd ja auch wieder bissl cc und vor allem rennrad fahren, wenn ich mal nen trainingspartner hätte, selbstmotivation klappt bei mir nie so ganz.....

ich werde wohl vorerst in frankfurt wohnen bleiben, wenn mir die fahrere i zuviel wird muss ich mir wohl auch ne klitsche in DA suchen....!

bissl OT:

zum thema faul und trainieren und so; hat irgendjemand bock auf ne runde hüpfradfahren in frankfurt oder im Krater in OF heut ??

fg
jo


----------



## THEYO (27. September 2005)

Hello, ich nochmal.....!
da hier ja einige Maschinenbau-Erstis unterwegs sind mal ne wichtige frage: hat sich irgendjemand von euch schonmal mit dem stundenplan auseinandergestezt ??

hier der link zum vorlesungsverzeichnis:
http://www.tu-darmstadt.de/vv/ws_05-06_29.tud

wenn ich mir den so baue wie ich denke das das richtig is muss ich mich in 4 stücke reissen um das zu schaffen. besondere probleme hab ich mit: " Modellierung und numerische Beschreibung technischer Strömungen III + IV" (vor allem wieso 3 + 4 ?? wo is 1 + 2???) und mit der Überschneidung der beiden Veranstaltungen am Freitag morgen. Hat sich da irgendjemand schon mal schlau gemacht ??



mfg
jo


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> Hello, ich nochmal.....!
> da hier ja einige Maschinenbau-Erstis unterwegs sind mal ne wichtige frage: hat sich irgendjemand von euch schonmal mit dem stundenplan auseinandergestezt ??
> 
> hier der link zum vorlesungsverzeichnis:
> ...


du weisst aber schon dass man sowas nicht im ersten semester macht, oder?-  
wenn nicht all zu viel verändert wurde habt ihr donnerstags die ersten beiden immer noch frei...also werkstoffkunde bei berger, montags glaub ich tdf in der dritten und vierten, erste und zweite dann Gedv, und 5/6er PST, dienstags is glaub ich ein mathe und ein TM block gewesen...da würd ich jedem empfehlen anwesen zu sein...mittwoch...ich glaub nochma mathe....und noch was...weiß nimmer
freitags dann wieder PST, tm-übung glaubsch ach und mathe übung...aber ohne gewähr...is schon ne weile her


----------



## THEYO (28. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> du weisst aber schon dass man sowas nicht im ersten semester macht, oder?-
> wenn nicht all zu viel verändert wurde habt ihr donnerstags die ersten beiden immer noch frei...also werkstoffkunde bei berger, montags glaub ich tdf in der dritten und vierten, erste und zweite dann Gedv, und 5/6er PST, dienstags is glaub ich ein mathe und ein TM block gewesen...da würd ich jedem empfehlen anwesen zu sein...mittwoch...ich glaub nochma mathe....und noch was...weiß nimmer
> freitags dann wieder PST, tm-übung glaubsch ach und mathe übung...aber ohne gewähr...is schon ne weile her




den link mal angeschaut???

da steht drüber "Lehrveranstaltungen 1. Semester" und dann steht da son schwachfug drinn, daher rührt ja die ganze verwirrung!

ich hab die vermutung das die mit der seite einfahc totalen unsinn treiben, sind ja auch ne menge deadlinks drinn und sowas. ich werd nächsten montag mal rüber fahren und persönlich nachfragen, dann kann ich auch direkt meine mensakarte abholen und sowas.....

wenn mir so noch jemand helfen kann   wäre ich sehr dankbar....!

fg
jo

Edith:

hab eben gerade deinen doch etwas versteckten hinweis gelesen 
das problem an der sache is halt das bei uns die OE am 24.10. anfängt - also mit semesterbeginn. d.h. wir haben gelichzeitig schon vorlesungen. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das wird das totale chaos   

ich werd montag hinfahren und da mich mal erkundigen, wenn noch interesse besteht kann ich die ergebnisse ja dann hier posten..!


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (30. September 2005)

Also wir hatten damals (2002) keine Vorlesung während der OE. ICh glaube auch nicht, dass es jetzt so ist. Wäre ja total bescheuert. Mein Stundenplan sah damals so aus, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen und eigentlich ändert sich da nichts. Was Davon jetzt Übungen und wa Vorlesungen waren, weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Donnerstag von 8.00-9.40 kannst du dir eigentlich auch schon als frei markieren. Die Berger ist so schlecht, da geht man schnell nicht mehr hin, wie hier ja schon irgendwo gesagt wurde.

Dann viel Spaß beim Studium. Und denke nicht, du hättest 6 Monate im Jahr Ferien. In den Semesterferien, eigentlich ja auch Vorlesungsfreie Zeit, schreibst du Klausuren. Ich habe z.B. noch eine vor mir.


----------



## Hugo (30. September 2005)

@ onkel wer bisten du?
bist bei mir im Semester

und ich kanns bezeugen, wir hatten in der ersten woche noch keine Vorlesungen...wär ja hirnrissig ne OE-woche zu veranstalten die einen von den Vorlesungen abhält...jo mei...was war die welt noch so schee als erstsemester 
nochma onkel.-...Thermo2?


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (30. September 2005)

@Hugo:
Du bist doch der mit dem Rotwild-Trikot auf diesem Foto?!






Wir kennen uns hzumindest flüchtig. Haben in der Mensa LW auch mal kurz übers biken gesprochen. Jens kennst du doch?!   Ich bin der David. Bin meistens bei denen dabei.

Thermo2 auch noch aber jetzt erstmal Thermo1


----------



## rayc (30. September 2005)

Hi,

schon mal unter http://www.hsz-tud.de/ geschaut ?
Empfehlens Wert ist immer die MTB-Woche mit Arne Seeber in La Crusaz. War vor 2 Jahren mit.
Natürlich erst nächsten Sommer wieder aktuell.

Ansonsten organisieren Biker aus Darmstadt und der Bergstrasse ihre private Touren über das Forum von www.melibokus-biker.de.

Sind paar Studenten dabei und soweit ich es weis auch ein Prof.   (von der FH) 
Ab Darmstadt starten die Touren meistens ab Böllenfalltor (Restaurant Bölle). Meistens gibt es eine Tour Sonntags um 11:00 und häufig Di und Do ab 18:00 (inzwischen) als Nachttour. 
Startort und Startzeit kann aber von jeden Mitglied frei gewählt werden, das Forum funktionert wie ein schwarzes Brett.

Als Tip würde ich für Ortsfremde raten den "roten Balken" ab Bölle bis zum Fränki zu folgen. 
Im Stadtwald zwischen Bölle und Eberstadt gibt es genügend Trails, die so eng sind das sie über den Sommer leider zuwachsen  Dürften aber hoffentlich bald wieder frei sein.

ray


----------



## THEYO (30. September 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir hatten damals (2002) keine Vorlesung während der OE. ICh glaube auch nicht, dass es jetzt so ist. Wäre ja total bescheuert. Mein Stundenplan sah damals so aus, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen und eigentlich ändert sich da nichts. Was Davon jetzt Übungen und wa Vorlesungen waren, weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Donnerstag von 8.00-9.40 kannst du dir eigentlich auch schon als frei markieren. Die Berger ist so schlecht, da geht man schnell nicht mehr hin, wie hier ja schon irgendwo gesagt wurde.
> 
> Dann viel Spaß beim Studium. Und denke nicht, du hättest 6 Monate im Jahr Ferien. In den Semesterferien, eigentlich ja auch Vorlesungsfreie Zeit, schreibst du Klausuren. Ich habe z.B. noch eine vor mir.




also laut unserem OE-Stundenplan haben wir in der ersten woche durchaus schon vorlesungen.... scheint auch irgendwie was neues zu sein. mir isses jetzt bissl zu spät um den link zum plan raus zu suchen (will morgen früh an die burg, wenn das wetter hält!), aber wir haben definitiv dienstag morgen um 8:00 die erste vorlesung.... is totaler hirnriss, aber die wollen das anscheinend so. und ganz toll is das die damen und herren von der studienberatung nächste woche komplett im urlaub sind.... 
das mit den klausuren in den semesterferien war mir schon bekannt, aber danke für den hinweis für die donnerstag vormittag vorlesung 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen ??

fg
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Oktober 2005)

ich suche auch schon die ganze zeit fahrer... weiß aber nich wo die dirts sind in darmstadt... selber 14 und auch anfänger ^^ wenn mal wieder schönes wetter is können wir uns mal zum radln treffen

icq: 338 610 900
mail:[email protected]


----------



## THEYO (24. Oktober 2005)

so heut wars ja dann soweit...... wie könnt man euch denn so erkennen ??

fg
jo


----------



## RealNBK (24. Oktober 2005)

Hm, also ich bin zumindest morgen im späten Mathe-Stützkurs. Kurze dunkle Haare, Jeans, und die obligatorische Race Face Jacke in blau/grau. Achja, falls jemand darauf achten sollte... die Fox-Schuhe dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen...
Bis denne...


----------

